# VM on an FTP?



## stinger608 (Oct 15, 2012)

Okay, for the more server savvy members:

Is there a way to upload a virtual machine to a web hosting server and run WCG? Maybe through an FTP or something of that nature? 

I have a web host that I have unlimited space, bandwidth, and ftp sites. Wondering if it is possible to do such a thing. If so I am not sure where to begin to be honest. 

Any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

I would hazard a guess that it won't work.  Typically, when you rent server space, it comes with a very limited amount of processing power.  Also, in order to do anything with a VM, you'd need VM software (VirtualBox, etc), which probably isn't available to you 

I tried to register for the HP Cloud Beta to run WCG on, but I was never able to get my account set up


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 15, 2012)

This idea is crazy all right...but I think not quite crazy enough to work.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 15, 2012)

There are different kinds of hosting.  The hosting you speak of is not dedicated hosting, so no you cannot.  The hosting you have is just to move files around, with a few added functions like SQL and FTP, maybe even PHP.

You need to look into options for dedicated hosting to be able to administer an operating system.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 15, 2012)

There where a few people who did it with hp cloud at first. I am pretty sure MStenholm was doing it, not sure if he still is or not.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 16, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> There are different kinds of hosting.  The hosting you speak of is not dedicated hosting, so no you cannot.  The hosting you have is just to move files around, with a few added functions like SQL and FTP, maybe even PHP.
> 
> You need to look into options for dedicated hosting to be able to administer an operating system.



 yep that totally makes sense. As you said, it is in fact a shared hosting and not a dedicated hosting. Didn't really even think about that one.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 16, 2012)

Web hosting doesn't give you exclusive rights to the server. You would need a dedicated server or a VPS to run crunching off of.

What you want to do doesn't work that way.


----------

